# B&S 5Hp I/C horizontal motor help needed



## Aaronb (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello to all,

I am looking for some information/help to get a B&S I/C 5HP motor working. Here is the info;

Model 132232
Type 2236-01
Code 87031

Issue - motor won't start, but it feels like it wants to turn over. I don't think the carb is clooged since I am flooding the engine and it does have spark (I tested it outside of the plug hole when I changed the plug. After several attempts to start the motor, the plug is wet from gas) It seems to have compression as well. There is this black wire that comes out from the bottom of the motor in the front by the starter rope. It seems to me that the black wire should be connected to the key switch, but I have not found any information on this black wire. There is no wire connected to the key switch either.

Thanks in advance.

Aaron


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

um the carbs probablly plugged or the diaprahm is worn out and when turning it over it floods and the motor won't start like that. you said its gas covered well i'd recommend a carb rebuild then trying it because that sounds like the problem. go to www.briggs&stratton.com they'll have an exploded parts manual and a owners manual when you enter your model # etc. if its an engine that you just got used that wire is probablly the kill wire that grounds to the body as well. that should be either not on or on and not touching the body of the engine or anything the engine is attached or it will not start also but try a diaprahm as well they are cheap and they always blew on my 5 hp engine like yours. oh and for right now you could just try using some carb cleaner to clean the carb when you can get it to start. hope this helps, come back and ask if it doesn't.


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

Aaronb
One other thing that you can try is to replace the plug. When out of the motor it may show good spark but maybe when under cylinder pressure it may fault out.

snoman


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

Aaronb said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I am looking for some information/help to get a B&S I/C 5HP motor working. Here is the info;
> 
> ...


the black wire should hook in down on the throttle control plate , it is the kill wire there should be a small clip looking thing that you push down and stick the wire in then when the throttle is returned past the idle position it will dead short and kill fire , have seen quite a few of these engines with stuck valves usually the exaust , might be the case if it has sit for a long time or has been ran on old gas ,tarnish problem,the first thing i would do is check the compression, if you have a compression guage use it , if you dont just use your finger and turn it over with your thumb over the plug hole but make sure the plug wire is away from your hand it will bite lol ,should have constant air pushing out .if you dont then i would say a stuck valve { whats the engine on ?if the engine has had a sudden stop of anykind or sometimes they will just do it cause they want to is shear the fly wheel key kinda act like yours


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah that to a shear flywheel key. now on mine it killed diaprahms like gas, because i raced it. but another thing that would be giving it a weak spark. the coil could be rusted up and the flywheel as well and the coil could be out of adjustment. And if it hasn't been used in a while and you have no idea about it but when ever it did run and like scrench said had a sudden stop the flywheel keys wrenched. of course that's a simple 2 $ peice and a 5 minute deal for me it'll take you way longer if you do it yourself.


----------

